# تحميل برنامج AutoCAD 2010 32bit/64bit



## mokh (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ​
دى روابط منقوله لبرنامج AutoCAD 2010 32bit/64bit 


32بت​
http://hotfile.com/dl/21388456/6c6558a/Auto1032.part01.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21388498/e2d6607/Auto1032.part02.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21388539/9808b1e/Auto1032.part03.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21388595/d2d0273/Auto1032.part04.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21388636/a147f74/Auto1032.part05.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21388681/2db89b5/Auto1032.part06.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21388721/da12f66/Auto1032.part07.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21388747/1f25059/Auto1032.part08.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21388781/3e66866/Auto1032.part09.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21388844/6d9738e/Auto1032.part10.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21388874/2fd1348/Auto1032.part11.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21388906/5ea1aba/Auto1032.part12.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21388978/5c92455/Auto1032.part13.rar.html



64بت​

http://hotfile.com/dl/21389488/e46f518/Auto1064.part01.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21389521/569e850/Auto1064.part02.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21389562/662b5f2/Auto1064.part03.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21389589/9bc1374/Auto1064.part04.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21389619/2e37cd2/Auto1064.part05.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21389655/ca59b17/Auto1064.part06.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21389710/70b0ba9/Auto1064.part07.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21389748/7d5e883/Auto1064.part08.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21389807/1dcaf5b/Auto1064.part09.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21389855/ebded2a/Auto1064.part10.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21389894/d39f637/Auto1064.part11.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21389924/0ee695b/Auto1064.part12.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21389989/2c28881/Auto1064.part13.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21390027/514f914/Auto1064.part14.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/21390045/6b17f98/Auto1064.part15.rar.html

الكراك

http://hotfile.com/dl/16666458/85ff9de/AutoCAD_2010_KeyGen.rar.html

مع تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق​


----------



## وليد المسلماني (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ولكن ياريت تضيف شرح التنشيط للبرنامج


----------



## حازم م احمد (17 مايو 2010)

ملف الكراك تم حذفه فبرجاء تنزيله مرة اخرى للأهمية أخى الكريم و ارجو ممن لديه هذا الملف من الآخوة الأعزاء ان يضيفه للموضوع للأهمية القصوى و لك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## محمودشمس (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## MO`MEN (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ويتم الأن التحميل ،،، ولكن ملف الكراك تم مسحة فنرجو برفع الكراك مرة أخرى


----------



## rona_7 (19 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن ملف الكراك
وشكرا


----------



## مهندسه88 (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يامهندسنا


----------



## shalasha (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي البرنامج جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## موكه (25 سبتمبر 2010)

برجاء ملف الكراك يا يشمهندس ضروري ربنا يخليك ومشكور والله


----------



## موكه (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بالله عليك يا خي ملف الكراك


----------



## khalilkassem66 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا و جزاكم الله كل خير و وفقكم لما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## جونستون بلاكلي (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن الكراك لauto cad 64 مشكورا


----------



## ashrafshoshan (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا علي البرنامج جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابونضال (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.elshetry (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا هندسه ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## roromonimoro (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا وارجاء ملف الكراك


----------



## shalasha (1 أبريل 2011)

اخي العزيز بعد تحميل البرنامج والتسطيب
ووضع الباتش
وتحميل برنامج نت فريم ورك 
وانا مستخدم ويندوز7 نسخه اصليه
بتجيلي الرساله دي

application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b). click OK to close the
application
مع العلم ان قبل ما اسطب نسخه كان شغال معايا 
والمشكله دي بقالها معايا تقريبا شهرين والحال معايا واقف جدا

وقلت يمكن يكون فيروس عملت فورمات للجهاز كلو
ونفس الحكايه تجيلي نفس الرساله
ياريت لو حد يعرف المشكله دي يساعدني


----------



## WILIM (2 أبريل 2011)

ممكن الكراك بمفرده 32بت
وشكراً


----------



## المقرمي (2 أبريل 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ولكن ياريت تضيف شرح التنشيط للبرنامج


----------



## porto (21 أبريل 2011)

الروابط مش شغاله


----------



## ashraf_gamal70 (21 مايو 2011)

*بالله عليك يا خي ملف الكراك*​


----------



## المدرب فاروق (1 يونيو 2011)

يا مهندس الروابط مش شغالة الله يخليك


----------



## نجانجا (1 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (25 يونيو 2011)

فين ملف الكراك


----------



## dodo2003 (12 يوليو 2011)

الروابط كلها محذوفة يا ريت تنزلوها تاني


----------



## ag7790 (18 أغسطس 2011)

thankssss


----------



## ayman farid (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن البرنامج مرة اخري
لاني مش لاقية
ياريت لو ممكن ترسلي الروابط
[email protected]
وشكرااا


----------



## eng_defoo (9 أكتوبر 2011)

برجاء ملف الكراك يا يشمهندس ضروري ربنا يخليك ومشكور والله


----------



## عباس ربيع (7 يناير 2012)

اللهم لا تعلّق قلبي بما هو ليس لي .... 
واجعل لي فيما أحب نصيب
اللهم اكتب لي السعاده والرّضـــــــا فيما حكمت وقضيت لي
واملأ قلبي بالرضـــــــــــــا بحكمك ...
وانت أرحم الراحميــــــــن


----------



## عباس ربيع (7 يناير 2012)

اللهم لا تعلّق قلبي بما هو ليس لي .... 
واجعل لي فيما أحب نصيب
اللهم اكتب لي السعاده والرّضـــــــا فيما حكمت وقضيت لي
واملأ قلبي بالرضـــــــــــــا بحكمك ...
وانت أرحم الراحميــــــــن[/


----------



## عباس ربيع (7 يناير 2012)

((اللهم لا تعلّق قلبي بما هو ليس لي .... 
واجعل لي فيما أحب نصيب
اللهم اكتب لي السعاده والرّضـــــــا فيما حكمت وقضيت لي
واملأ قلبي بالرضـــــــــــــا بحكمك ...
وانت أرحم الراحميــــــــن))


----------



## عباس ربيع (7 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ghandourah (7 يناير 2012)

*جميع الروابط محذوفة !!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## مجدى ابو دودو (18 يناير 2012)

يا اخى العزيز احتاج الاوتوكاد 64 بت وما تشتغل الروابط ايش الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مشكور عموما


----------



## azad68 (19 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعبدالخالق جعفر (9 مارس 2012)

شكرا لواشتغل


----------



## مالك جورج (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا علي البرنامج جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Abdo Essam (6 مارس 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t358554.html​


----------



## elkady200028 (23 مايو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## elkady200028 (23 مايو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elkady200028 (23 مايو 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## Abdo Essam (24 مايو 2013)

*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2890923.133337.100000504343421&type=1&theater
*​


----------

